# Fitting built-ins at wall corners



## Jeff34 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi,

I'm building my first built-in cabinet/bookcase in our living room. But I'm running into a small issue re: design. The North wall will have one long media-sized cabinet on the bottom (22" depth), with a 10" depth bookcase on top. This will run right to the corner of the North wall and East wall. The East wall will be fitted with a 10" depth bookcase. So, the North wall cabinet will butt up against the East wall bookcase at a right angle where they meet at the corner. The problem is that theoretically there will be a 12" gap in that corner once you go above the butt-join of the North cabinet / East bookcase (because the bookcase on top of the North cabinet is only 10"). 

I'm trying to figure out a solution for this. The best thing I can think of is to extend one side of the above-cabinet bookcase out to 22", which will butt up against the East bookcase perfectly, top to bottom. But it will leave me with an above-cabinet North wall bookcase with a left side of 10" depth and a right side of 22" depth. Would that look ridiculous? Or is there a better solution for this? I really appreciate your thoughts and help with this matter. I'd like to start on this right away.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------

